# CEDIA Certification



## digz (Apr 23, 2010)

Hello im not sure if this is the right place to post this but i was wondering what schools can you go to to get your CEDIA Certification near rhode island


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Here is a link to CEDIA's website I hope this helps.


----------



## digz (Apr 23, 2010)

thanks i will take a look at it


----------

